# Acacia Rigidula - A Comprehensive Guide



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

*Acacia Rigidula - avoiding the ban*

There are a lot of articles on UK-M on the obvious - ahem - 'supplementation' candidates (AAS, hGH, PCT, HCG etc), but not so many on the minor and yet still potentially as important supplements available to the bodybuilder or person just looking to improve in certain key areas. This post is based on very non-scientific research I have done, and also personal experience. I hope that it helps as a reference point for those people looking to use products containing this latest plant extract stimulant for the first time, as well as those who have used it before, but not quite sure if they are getting the best out of it.

I have also now, for those interested completed a guide to other fat loss products!  HOwever it is worth noting that these products are all on the BANNED list and as such finding them in any OTC products now is highly unlikely.

ECA : http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

Yohimbine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

Rauwolscine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

1,3 DimethylAmylAmine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/156639-1-3-dimethylamylamine-comprehensive-guide.html

Synephrine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/164458-synephrine-comprehensive-guide.html

anyway back to business.

*Background*

Last year the list of substances banned by our government - as a reaction to the Olympics and so purely political, was increased and many of the substances that were used legitimately for fat loss were now rendered illegal. However some still exist but not as the name they are banned under, however these will be clamped down on I am sure. Therefore an alternative was sought and Acacia Rigidula was found.

*What is it?*

Blackbrush Acacia (acacia rigidula) is a plant native to the southern USA and Mexico. The chemistry of the plant is very complex and contains over 40 separate alkaloids, including several amphetemines and a wide range of compounds that were interesting for fat loss, sever al with a chamistry similar to ephedrine and DMAA. These included phenethylamine, N-methylphenethylamine, tyramine and N-methyltyramine and N,N-dimethyltryptamine. Additionally mescaline and nicotine are present however these were found in low concentrations (e.g. mescaline at 3-28 parts per million).

*Why is it useful?*

These substances are andregenic amines - they stimulate the alpha and beta receptors at a cellular level which block the action of the Norepinephrine Transport (NET) in the nervous system. NET is responsible for clearing Noradrenaline and Adrenaline from the surface of cells. So in a nutshell taking this acacia derivative stops NET and increases the levels of epinephrine. Buzz.  These actions increase the metabolism of fats from adipose tissue, and also may prevent new fat being deposited.

Acacia Rigidula will downregulate the receptors in your cells, therefore like all of this type of stimulant will need to be cycled. 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off will give maximum benefits, although running for 6 weeks should also be viable. It is important to give yourself time off from any of these supplements to allow your receptors chance to get back to normal. There is a diminishing return on these stimulants, and running them more than this will give no additional benefits, as your body will fail to react to them, and you may well cause more lasting damage to yourself.

Also it seems to have a greater affinity for the Beta receptors which makes it more like Clenbuterol and Ephedrine in its actions - but not as strong.

So, as its not on the banned list (currently) - it is a great choice as a substitute for those that have recently been added notably DMAA and Rauwolscine.

*Side Effects*

Like ECA, DMAA and Yohimbine and the like, it does increase neurological activity and anxiety and so should be avoided by people with any anxiety issues, any history of mental problems or family history of mental problems. Also given that it effectively raises the levels of epinephrine then taking it too late at night can cause insomnia.

Additionally as with all central nervous stimulants, this should NOT be taken by those people how have any history of, but not limited to, strokes, high blood pressure, heart, liver, kidney, or thyroid disease, diabetes or anemia, a family history of these or other medical conditions, or if taking any prescription, OTC, and/or other herbal medications. Please consult with a qualified medical practitioner if in doubt.

Additionally it also supreses appetite, which is an added benefit for those just wishing to lose weight - but not great if you are on a pre-comp cut.

*Products and Suppliers for Acacia Rigidula*

I will add more in as time progresses and more emerge, but here are two that I trust and know from their previous versions. Again feel free to post further AR based products in this thread that you have experience with - the more the merrier.

*Dexaprine*

The daddy of weight loss products, had to be re-formulated following the ban, remember talking to Reggie on the day it all kicked off and they were literally throwing the old stuff away and removing it from their site.

Acacia Rigidula Extract (98%), 1-(-4-hydroxyphenyl)-2-isopropylaminoethanol

Caffine Anhydrous, Green Tea Extract

3,3' Diiodo-L-Thyronine

3,5 Diiodo-L-Thyronine

The addition of the two T2 metabolites is a great additional pairing although one is much more effective than the other 9and right now I cant remember which :lol: )

http://www.predatornutrition.com/en/dexaprine-60-tabs/

*Blaze*

It contains:

Acacia Rigidula Extract 98% (Leaves),

Caffeine Anhydrous,

Raspberry Ketones,

Capsicum,

Green Tea Extract (98% Polyphenols),

N-Acetyl-L-Tyrosine (NALT),

5-Hydroxytryptophan (5-HTP),

Phenylalanine,

Green Coffee Extract (GCA),

BioPerine®

Lots of nice fat burning agents in there - I am still to be convinces on Raspberry Ketones and the claims of a stone a week (not possible and I can explain the bio-chemical weight loss maths to anyone that wants to understand this :wink: )

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/warrior-blaze-fat-burners

*Conclusion*

This will be updated I am convinced, particularly once it starts geting read, and more information becomes available on this promising looking supplement additionally once I finish the practical part of my research I will probably update with further information.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## stanfordlee (Mar 17, 2013)

acacia rigidula seems to be sold only by hi tech pharmaceuticals.

Is it patented or something else?

There are ratio extract and low standardized in China.

We have keep on acacia rigidula for a long time.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

stanfordlee said:


> acacia rigidula seems to be sold only by hi tech pharmaceuticals.
> 
> Is it patented or something else?
> 
> ...


I dont believe it is patented - none of the refs I saw stated this. Probably just down to the fact that it is relatively new and so hasn't rippled down to the mass manufacturers.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice write up.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

As an addendum to the main article, I did a write up on Raspberry Ketones, and as I suspected the claims are a complete crock of shyte. 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/218183-raspberry-ketones-what-crock.html

Dr Oz pedalling Snake Oil again. :lol:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

Which extracts are the one's that are worth using?

I have seen products with 3-4 different extracts from Acacia Rigidula ?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> Which extracts are the one's that are worth using?
> 
> I have seen products with 3-4 different extracts from Acacia Rigidula ?


The key ones really for fat loss are the amines, principally:

R-Beta-Methylphenylethylamine

B-Phenylethylamine

N-Methyl-B-Phenylethylamine

Additionally Oxilophrene, sometimes referred to as Methylsynephrine, may also be present which is obviously related to Synephrine, and so will probably benefit from being taken with Grapefruit juice. See my article on Synephrine in the main post above.

Finally you may occasionally see Methyltyramine being included also.

All of the above are the main ones that are going to come from Acacia Rigidula that will promote fat loss through the NET route described above.


----------

